# 240sx Project



## engineer (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm new to nissans and am wanting some information for my next project. Assuming money is no issue, the platform I'm thinking of is a '95-'98 240sx RWD, a daily driver (at first), to get the most power, and it must be able to race well and/or drift, also I prefer no show. 

I want the most powerful engine and am looking at RB's right now; saw somewhere that there was a 3.0L RB, but can it fit, is it DOHC, and is it any better? I have worked with Honda's, I know :loser: , and didn't know if nissan had a similar valve timing system that could gain some hp. Are there stroker kits? If I could get a 6-spd transmission would be great, can't find good info on trany's. It has to start out as a daily driver so reliability and longevity are issues as well. I like to race more than I like to drag, so any info recognizing that would really be helpful.

Like I said money is no problem, it must be able to race in more than a straight line, and it must be a daily driver at first. I just want to know what engine/transmission would work best, what aftermarket or stock parts work better, and what weight reduction, suspension, and drivetrain improvements are possible; everything and anything that can improve performance. Any info/links/mags/pics would be great, and be easy on me since I know nothing.

SportCompactCar Tech-articles; Hybrid How-To: Nissan 240SX chassis, Skyline Engine (RB25DET into a '95-'98 240sx)
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0309scc_hybrid/


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If your looking for brute force and good handleing. I would get the RB26DETT (because you will go through MAJOR hell trying to find a RB30DET) swap that in with the RB25 tranny or convert to 4WD with the RB26 tranny.

Or the SR20DET.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

do you think the rb30det is more powerful than an rb26dett simply because of size?

There's a TON of info out on the net and in magazines about this....perhaps you should start reading


----------

